
The App Store is broken, long live apps - nickreffitt
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/09/23/the-app-store-is-broken-long-live-the-apps/
======
al2o3cr
Or to sum up, "your apps are sold from a store that also sells music. Niche
app devs face the exact same problem niche musicians have faced for years: how
to reach an audience without spending buckets of money."

~~~
Kurimo
Or more accurately: "Isn't it hard to get noticed on the App Store? We made an
app for that."

This is basically just an advertisement, not much useful information in it.

